# Exam Day Prep.



## Matt-NM (Mar 26, 2008)

What exam day preparation, or I should say exam morning preparation, has worked for everybody in the past?

1. What time does everybody get up? (I think all exams begin around 8:00, so time zone should not be an issue here). I know it takes me quite a while sometimes to get to the point where my mind is clear and ready to function properly.

2. Sometimes when I study, I find that it takes me an hour or two to really get into a "zone". How can this "zone" be best achieved on exam morning? I was actually thinking of working a few simpler proplems from each subject before the exam just to get the thoughts instilled in my mind. Of course adding to an already long 8 hours may not be the best choice. I just don't want to finally achieve the "zone" on problem 20 of the morning section. That's basically an advanced ticket for October.

Any thoughts or is this too much thinking into the exam?

Thanks.


----------



## Casey (Mar 26, 2008)

So far my morning exam prep involves me eating some bread type products and drinking as little liquids as possible...

I don't want to take a bathroom break half way through the exam....

My only problem is that I have a bladder of an 8 year old girl!


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 26, 2008)

I wouldn't advise working any problems the morning of. I thought I was better severed by taking plenty of time to eat a substantial breakfast (something that's going to last a few hours), give myself plenty of time to get to the exam location, check in, get myself situated and relax. It's going to be a long day, I wouldn't worry about making it longer by working problems before the exam to 'get in the zone'.

Drink enough to keep yourself hydrated. You are allowed to go to the bathroom, but a proctor will take your exam materials before you are allowed to go. You most likely won't be able to prevent yourself from needing to go to the restroom all day. It's better to be comfortable then fight those urges all day long.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 26, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend working problems the night before either. I sat around and watched a football game (Boston College vs. Virginia Tech, where Matt Ryan lead BC to a victory in the waining seconds of the game). It was a great way to take my mind off the exam the next day and I hadn't spent an evening just sitting around watching tv in a long time at that point. I had spent most of my evenings studying.


----------



## ODB_PE (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm in agreement with the no studying the day (or at least half day) before. For me, the stress leading up to the exam had reached a point where I needed to cool down. Though my boss gave me the day before off to study, at about noon I blew it off, put all my books into the suitcase and did mindless stuff until a relatively early bed time. I was new to EB at the time and spent a lot of time in shoot the breeze. In the end, I was pretty relaxed come go time.


----------



## Casey (Mar 26, 2008)

I plan to take it easy the night before.... I might just go over the 6 minute solution to remind myself where some key practice problems are... that's about it.

Plus I am staying at my mom's friend's place... It would be rude to ignore them, so I will socialise... They are buying me dinner after all!

But I think the idea of relaxing is the best way to go... no need to stress yourself up until the last minute.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 26, 2008)

I agree with ODB. I took the day off before the exam and just puttered around the house, took a walk, etc.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 26, 2008)

Don't be too concerned about getting in the "zone". You're going to be so pumped up with adrenalin (sp?) that you'll be ready to go. Be careful about drinking caffeine the night before or eating anything that might keep you from getting a good night's sleep. For exam day, eat enough to keep you from being hungry. Something with protein will stay with you. A small snack pack of nuts is a good snack to take with you.


----------



## ufcfan (Mar 26, 2008)

Try to relax when the exam is about to start. When I took it I was so nervous that I did some stupid mistakes in the first problems and spent some extra time fixing these. Also, try to work through the exam in a relaxed but consistent way. If you are too nervous you will not be able to get all details when reading problem's statements may lead you to do mistakes.

Good Luck!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 26, 2008)

I did take a zip-lock bag of peanuts and some bottled water to eat and drink during the exam.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 26, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


> I did take a zip-lock bag of peanuts and some bottled water to eat and drink during the exam.


I took some granola bars and a couple bottles of water...

...and cough drops, and cold medicine , and tissues, and aspirin. I was getting over a cold that week. :\


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 26, 2008)

In retrospect, I should have taken some beer.


----------



## Vishal (Mar 26, 2008)

Agree with all the brave warriors here... whatever is at stake for the exam will get you in the zone itself... i took some energy bars and a water bottle. i took one restroom break in each session and i think that did not hurt me at all. take it rather than suffer thru it and then not being able to concentrate. coz when the 15 minute warning is given you don't want to be holding the urge, rather just concentrating on any not so straightforward questions..

just take time off the books half a day before and make sure you organize your suitcase, prepare your clothes, jacket, exam confirmation ticket, driving license, etc...


----------



## rudy (Mar 26, 2008)

Matt-NM said:


> 1. What time does everybody get up? (I think all exams begin around 8:00, so time zone should not be an issue here). I know it takes me quite a while sometimes to get to the point where my mind is clear and ready to function properly.


I got up about 6am. I remember from my college test-taking tips that I should be awake at least 2 hours prior to an exam. A shower helped me wake up. Ate a high protein breakfast (a breakfast sausage and scrambled eggs). No bread -- since that would make me feel sluggish. I also had coffee. I made sure I was finished with breakfast early in case I had to go to the restroom. I also made sure I got to the exam site early.



Matt-NM said:


> 2. Sometimes when I study, I find that it takes me an hour or two to really get into a "zone". How can this "zone" be best achieved on exam morning? I was actually thinking of working a few simpler proplems from each subject before the exam just to get the thoughts instilled in my mind. Of course adding to an already long 8 hours may not be the best choice. I just don't want to finally achieve the "zone" on problem 20 of the morning section. That's basically an advanced ticket for October.


Don't worry about getting in the zone. My first try, I tried a few practice problems in the exam room before the exam. But I was then paranoid about the scratch sheets I used. I had to get rid of them because I wrote on them in pencil. We were not supposed have any penciled notes. I asked the proctor to take them.

By my third time around, I just used my time to organize my books. By the time the test started, it was all fresh, and I was ready to.


----------



## ROBIAMEIT (Mar 27, 2008)

i have taken the exam a number of different times . . . .

i am getting ALOT of pressure at work to pass the darned thing . . .taking a review class . . . . taking the WEEK off of the exam . . .

as i sit here and write this i am getting nervous just thinking about this stupid thing . . . it has been the BIGGEST monkey on my back since anything else i can remember . . . .

last time i scored a 68% (or so i have figured with the help of this board!)

i cant even IMAGINE how i will feel if i fail yet again this time . . .

at least THREE people i know who i consider idiots passed the damend thing . . one of them even went out to a bar the night before and didnt study a lick for it . . .PROVING i guess hes NOT an idiot.

just concerend . . . . when i sit down to study (which has been almost every night now fro a month for at least 2 hours or so a night. . PLUS the eight or nine hours on the weeknds i have been in class) i just freak out because there is SOO much crap to learn . . . .

i know . . i need to settle down and concentrate and relax and . . . . yeh right.

shall i start drinking??!?!?!

sorry . . just sounding off


----------



## ODB_PE (Mar 27, 2008)

As most will attest, half of the exam is state of mind. You've been so close before that controlling your stress could very well be the difference.

It sounds like you've got pretty good discipline, but you will still feel the need to study. I recommend taking a day or two off on both sides of your class immediately to calm down. At a point you've got to make peace with it - you're not going to learn anything more in the last week before the test. True, you may just hit one or two more problems that will directly benefit a specific problem on the exam, but I would take my chances with being calmer during the exam. Good command of your resources will help you with problems you're not quite sure of but familiar with.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

ROBIAMEIT said:


> i know . . i need to settle down and concentrate and relax and . . . . yeh right.


I found that I did the best on the exam the first time that I took it and then the last time (fourth attempt). In each of those attempts I wasn't obsessed over the score that I needed to make or the reasons why I HAD to pass it at that moment - I just went in there and did my best. I think if you can break it down the same way you will get A LOT more mileage out of your preparation.



ROBIAMEIT said:


> sorry . . just sounding off


No problem!! We are here to support! 

JR


----------



## Bellebot (Mar 27, 2008)

I agree with much of what is said here.

For myself, the day before, I took off from work. I organized my exam materials, got all the proper documentation ready to go, and made my lunch for the next day. Then, I took the dogs for a walk, and enjoyed the somewhat nice day. After that, I just watched t.v., and then a really mindless movie, the Condemned with Stone Cold. Just relaxed, and it was really nice.

The day of, I got up at 6 a.m., had a leisurely breakfast, played with the dogs a little bit, and arrived early at the exam site. I had nerves somewhat, but just knowing everyone else is in the same boat makes it better. It was nice to see some people from school I had not seen in awhile too. The nerves somewhat dissipated seeing everyone there knowing there was kind of a "we are all in this together" mentality somewhat. That may not make sense, but everyone there knows what everyone else has been going through the previous few months.

Really, just trust your preparation, as each person knows what works best for them from all the previous exams taken in the previous academic life. Trust your prep, and go in there and do it. The best advice I got was to carefully read each question, and think about it somewhat before furiously scribbling away.

Trust your prep, you can do it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

I will mention one more thing that I don't think can be overstated ....

*[SIZE=36pt]Check Your Units !!!![/SIZE]*

There is a ChE, PhD in my office that is taking the FE exam in April. He has started taking the practice exams and noticed that he has slipped up on several problems because he wasn't careful.

Example: He was given a pressure in MPa and an intial temperature and final temperature in C and asked to calculate the final pressure due to drop in temperature. He proceeded to use the Ideal Gas Law directly plugging those numbers into the equation thinking it was a simple plug-n-chug problem. Logically, he knows that you MUST convert C to K in order to use the Ideal Gas Law but he was so focused on finishing 'in time' that he made several goofs like that while making a practice run at the exam.

Moral of the story ...

1. Work on the exam at a brisk pace but make sure it is YOUR pace. Don't just run through it for the sake of getting it done; and

2. Check your units BEFORE, DURING, and AFTER you complete the problem. Make sure they are in agreement because that is an easy, quick check to see if you are on track.

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 28, 2008)

jregieng said:


> I will mention one more thing that I don't think can be overstated ....
> *[SIZE=36pt]Check Your Unit !!!![/SIZE]*
> 
> 2. Check your units BEFORE, DURING, and AFTER you complete the problem. Make sure they are in agreement because that is an easy, quick check to see if you are on track.


Just checked...lookin' good! :thumbs:

OK on a serious note, I can't agree with you more. I'm the type of person who's their own worst enemy on an exam. I know the material, but jinx myself by goofing up a conversion or messing up the units.

Since the NCEES problems do not list units in the answer, rather in the problem statement, I made it a point to underline the unit as I was reading through the problem.

One problem I recall involved finding a distance. EVERYTHING in the problem statement was in metric, including something in kilometers. They wanted the answer given in miles.

I calculated my answer in km, then saw I had underlined miles in the problem. I converted it and got the right answer. The km answer was listed as a distracter.



> 1. What time does everybody get up? (I think all exams begin around 8:00, so time zone should not be an issue here). I know it takes me quite a while sometimes to get to the point where my mind is clear and ready to function properly.


I got a motel 10 minutes from the test site. The evening before the exam I wondered around Montpelier for a couple hours to blow off some steam then treated myself to a nice dinner. After dinner, about 9 PM, I felt drowsy and let myself go to sleep. I slept well and woke up at 5 AM, wired.

So I got up, took a shower, ate breakfast, double checked that all my stuff was in order and headed out. Got to the site at 6:45. Glad I did, parking was tight. Hung out for a bit, saw them letting people in around 7, and headed in.

Had plenty of time to organize my 'war room' once I was seated. I skimmed the paper a little bit while waiting, then once they said they would begin the directions soon, just closed my eyes and tried to relax.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 28, 2008)

jregieng said:


> I will mention one more thing that I don't think can be overstated ....
> *[SIZE=36pt]Check Your Units !!!![/SIZE]*


I second this concept!!!! Probably one of the most important things to remember. I remember serveral problems had a lot of gobbleyguk in the problem statement, but turned out just to be a unit conversion. And they love to change up units between problem statement and answer.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 28, 2008)

Even in the Mech exam where everything is in English units, you have to be careful. pressure will be given in inches of water and the answer needs to be in psia.

Also for you mechies, watch out for the g sub c in your vibration problems. 32.2 is for feet and 386 is for inches. I had to write that in my MERM.


----------



## ROBIAMEIT (Mar 28, 2008)

thanx y'all

this past few weeks/months have been quite stressfull . . . .BESIDES driving to class every Saturday and driving home at nite to get up Sunday and do it all over again and TRYING to study at nite (i have been fairly consitent with this!) . . . . my wife is going thru chemo for cancer and not doing very well.

Getting the exam./prep classes out of the way, chemo ending the friday after the exam, and spring finally getting here will be a nice change.

i also am my own worst enemy . . . .

AND UNITS!! . . . WELL SAID ON THAT POINT!

although i have to question why in the world anyone would design a strom sewer using MGD? . . . . .


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Mar 28, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Had plenty of time to organize my 'war room' once I was seated. I skimmed the paper a little bit while waiting, then once they said they would begin the directions soon, just closed my eyes and tried to relax.


Was your newspaper in a three ring binder?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 28, 2008)

^ No but if there was an afternoon depth module on central VT news I woulda put it in one and used it though!


----------



## benbo (Mar 28, 2008)

ROBIAMEIT said:


> thanx y'all
> this past few weeks/months have been quite stressfull . . . .BESIDES driving to class every Saturday and driving home at nite to get up Sunday and do it all over again and TRYING to study at nite (i have been fairly consitent with this!) . . . . my wife is going thru chemo for cancer and not doing very well.
> 
> Getting the exam./prep classes out of the way, chemo ending the friday after the exam, and spring finally getting here will be a nice change.
> ...


Good luck on the exam, and more importantly, my prayers and best wishes for your wife. That's got to be stressful


----------



## rudy (Mar 29, 2008)

Same here. My prayers go out to you and Mrs. ROBIAMEIT.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 29, 2008)

ROBIAMEIT said:


> . . . . my wife is going thru chemo for cancer and not doing very well.Getting the exam./prep classes out of the way, chemo ending the friday after the exam, and spring finally getting here will be a nice change.
> 
> i also am my own worst enemy . . . .
> 
> ...


You and your wife are in my prayers. Sounds like you have much more stress in your life than should be allowed. We're here for you. Follow the advice given about preparation and exam strategy, but mostly calm down. Easier said than done, I know. You're going to have to find what works for you. Feel free to depend on the support network here and to get your frustrations out online. Good luck.


----------



## tymr (Sep 17, 2008)

Matt-NM said:


> What exam day preparation, or I should say exam morning preparation, has worked for everybody in the past?
> 1. What time does everybody get up? (I think all exams begin around 8:00, so time zone should not be an issue here). I know it takes me quite a while sometimes to get to the point where my mind is clear and ready to function properly.
> 
> 2. Sometimes when I study, I find that it takes me an hour or two to really get into a "zone". How can this "zone" be best achieved on exam morning? I was actually thinking of working a few simpler proplems from each subject before the exam just to get the thoughts instilled in my mind. Of course adding to an already long 8 hours may not be the best choice. I just don't want to finally achieve the "zone" on problem 20 of the morning section. That's basically an advanced ticket for October.
> ...


If you have trouble getting in the zone, then start with the section of the test you know the best and are the most comfortable with. It should help calm your nerves and you can move on the other bad boy sections.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 26, 2008)

By the time you actually get to taking the test, you've been awake for a while. Checking everyone's IDs, calculators, distributing the exam, filling in all the info, etc...it was more than enough time for my coffee to finally kick in.


----------



## Brentum (Sep 29, 2008)

Well,

I passed my first time through last April, so apparently whatever I did worked.

I read through this exact thread in March to get ideas.

Myself, I:

1) Took Thursday Afternoon off, and just came home. I spent a couple hours doing some reading in the MERM, then a few hours organizing my materials and packing them into a pullman type suitcase with rollers. What all that was done, I watched a movie and went to bed about 10pm or so. I probably should have hit the sack a little early than that though.

2) I got up pretty early the next day, maybe 5:00am?but I am fortunate in that the Exam was here in Spokane, so I didn't need to drive very far. about 20 minutes. I had a light breakfast, packed a lunch. A brought down 16 oz Monster energy drinks. One for the morning session, one for the afternoon session. Someone else suggested that, and I worked well. Had some water with me too.

3) I got down to the exam place about 30 minutes before they opened the doors (6:30am I think)...just to make sure I wasn't running tight or late and stressed. (I normally run late...and I didn't want any extra stress).

4) I took several extra books that I hadn't really studied, just as a "Hail Mary" option, but you really don't have time to hunt through books that you aren't familiar with. I used the MERM for about 60% of the references, the MArk's Handbook for about 10%, the Cameron Hydraulic Data book for about 25%, and all other references for about 5%...and those were probroblems I was just lost on and had no idea in the other books of where to go.

I took the Fluids/Thermo Systems module, so the Cameron book was very useful. A lot of it is in the MERM, but the tables are far more complete. For example, when determining friction loss of water through a pipe, you can do all the long math of Darcy's formula, or you can just pop open the Cameron book, look at the appropriate pipe size table from 1/4" to 192" diameter, and pull it out of there. It's got viscous liquid losses, steam losses, and pipe fitting losses all in there, along with a great chapter on calculating the Net Positive Suction Head. It was very helpful in the afternoon session in particular, as there seemed to be a lot of Fluids problems...but that probably changes each exam.

I think the Civil's and HVAC ME's need more books. Some people had a LOT of books, but I don't know how they had time to look at them all. Really, about 4 books and a binder of my notes would have been all I really needed.

5) At lunch I just went to the car and had my lunch. I didn't want to get stuck in a resturant during the lunch rush and get stressed on time.

6) Had my second energy drink during the afternoon session.

7) Went out to dinner with the wife, and went skiing the next day (we had a ton of snow and there was 160" at the top of Silver Mountain on April 12th. it was 70 degrees and a wonderful day, and it helped me to unwind after a test that I was sure I didn't pass.

My overall tips for preparring and taking the exam are summed up thus.

1) Start early, 3-4 months early, and ease back into the study mode. Ramp up as you go.

2) Over the last 2-3 weeks, cram! Study every night and on weekends. Work a ton of problems. You retain things you saw 3 weeks ago better than 3 months ago.

3) The last week, review. Go back and review chapters you studied 3-4 months early.

4) Practice problems are important, but there's a fair number of non quantitative or very simple calculation problems. Remember that you read about those questions before, and being able to open up a book and look up the answer quickly is important. Although you average 6 minutes per propblem, most problems either take more or less. So on those simple calc or non-quantitative, it's imporant to be able to go right to the answer quickly and move on, to then have more time for the longer calculation problems. Hunting through various books and indexes to find the definition of a fillet weld can take valuable time that would be better spent on problem that requires several calculations.

So reviewing your primary material like the MERM or Mark's is imporant too. Just read the chapters all the way though. My usual way of studying in college was to tear into the problems, and then read what I needed to from the chapters to solve the problems. But it really is helpful here to read the chapter, then work the problems from that chapter.

5) Finally, TIME MANAGEMENT. This goes back to #4. I cannot stress this enough. This was my biggest problem. I'd hit a problem that I -sorta- knew. I knew it just well enough to waste 20 minutes on it and not have an answer that I was sure of. SKIP THOSE PROBLEMS and come back to them. They seemed to hide a bunch of short calc/non-quantitative questions towards the end after I'd already got behind and was running late. I ended up blowing easy questions later because I struggled with the hard ones earlier and wasted too much time. They call the 15 minute warning and I have 15 problems I haven't got to yet...and 10 of those are pretty pretty simple...but I still don't have enough time...that was frustrating.

My advice, work your way through all the problems on a first pass. If it's a simple calc/non-quantitative, knock it out. Pick the low hanging fruit. It it looks like a longer calculation problem, skip it and move on. DON'T WORRY if you skip like 10 problems in a row. Like a said, it seemed like a lot of short simple problems were hidden in the later questions, liek they knew you'd have been banging your head against those longer ones up front by then and would be frustrated, stressed, and running short on time. A-holes! ;-)

Remember, a simple calc/non-quantitative problem that takes you a minute or two to solve has exactly the same value as a long truss question, or a Thermodynamic efficiency problem, or a water pipe system analysis problem. So don't obsess on the longer, "real" probelms and ignore those simple ones. If you're going to get beat, get beat by the hard problems, don't get beat by not getting to all thesimple ones. Nail all of those first.

I cannot stress this enough, as this was the torpedo that almost sank my ship. I probably had 10 problems in the morning session that I hadn't even got to yet when they called the 15 minute warning. As I was on a mad rush to read them...I saw several times, "OH, I know how to do that...I just need a few minutes that I don't have anymore!"

I swore I wouldn't let that happen again in teh afternoon...but sure enough, I had about 13 problems I haven't even looked at when they called the 15 minute warning. Fortunately, about 8 of them were simple calc/non-quantitative that I was able to bust out fast. But I was rushed, stressed, and I shouldn't have let myself get into that situation yet again. Had I not passed, that would have been the reason.

Ok, that my 2 cents worth...good luck!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 30, 2008)

> 7) Went out to dinner with the wife, and went skiing the next day (we had a ton of snow and there was 160" at the top of Silver Mountain on April 12th. it was 70 degrees and a wonderful day, and it helped me to unwind after a test that I was sure I didn't pass.


My in laws are from Spokane. We went to Silver Mountain once. Nice drive over there and the mountain was beautiful. It was also there where I went skiing for the first time.

I've also been snowshoeing (winter) and hiking (summer) around Mt. Spokane a few times.

What town are you from? They're in Mead.


----------



## NCcarguy (Sep 30, 2008)

The more that I'm away from my infamous passing on the 4th attempt, the more that I'm convinced that the thing that took me over the top was drinking a "5 hour energy" drink before the exam started, and another at lunch. I was able to clearly think thru EVERY problem! The 3 failed attempts I literally wore down before 4pm.....

MAKE SURE you try these before the exam so you know what your reactions are!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 30, 2008)

^ See I would be the exact opposite. In general, I don't drink caffeine. It makes my skin crawl and I notice it more as I'm getting older. I have a hard time concentrating if I'm hopped up on it.

Personally, I'd rather just sleep well the night before and have a light but hearty breakfast.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 30, 2008)

NCcarguy said:


> The more that I'm away from my infamous passing on the 4th attempt, the more that I'm convinced that the thing that took me over the top was drinking a "5 hour energy" drink before the exam started, and another at lunch. I was able to clearly think thru EVERY problem! The 3 failed attempts I literally wore down before 4pm.....
> MAKE SURE you try these before the exam so you know what your reactions are!!!!


So you liked the 5-hour energy stuff? I wasn't clear on your position.

I am planning on trying them for trial #3 for me. I love caffine (not like TXengrChickPE), and have a feeling that these may help my focus. My brain tends to ramble someti...ooo, look! A chicken!


----------



## NCcarguy (Sep 30, 2008)

I loved them. I got a good night's sleep before all of my exams, but about 3-4pm on each of the first three attempts I was literally worn out. The last few problems I tried to solve, I could tell that if I had the energy I would be able to solve them, but I can just remember thinking that I didn't feel like I could do one more.

the 4th attempt was much different, and yes I know that part of it was preperation before the exam, i also tried to be more active, and eat better for month's leading up to the exam, but I knew I had the problem wearing out on the previous ones, so I decided to try this. I purchased 2 of the 5 hour energy drinks (not red bull! although I like those too!) it was the ones that are named "5 hour energy" I drank one before the exam....I was completely energized, and not really feeling nervous like I drank 10 cups of coffee....then at lunch I went to my car, and right before I went back in, I drank another one.....I felt great throughout the exam. I worked every single problem, finished with time enough to go back and check some that I "guessed at earlier" and even changed two problems that I realized what I had done wrong....then afterwards I didn't feel like I had been beat up all day.

I'm 45 years old, so things like this may make a more noticeable affect on me than some of you that are taking the exam in your early 20's...but I swear by the stuff.....

but PLEASE everyone....take this as it is....it's something that I felt like HELPED ME.....I would suggest trying these drinks ahead of time, and seeing how they make you feel. Don't go in there, drink this stuff for the first time, then blame me if you get an upset stomach, or a headache!



FLBuff said:


> So you liked the 5-hour energy stuff? I wasn't clear on your position.
> I am planning on trying them for trial #3 for me. I love caffine (not like TXengrChickPE), and have a feeling that these may help my focus. My brain tends to ramble someti...ooo, look! A chicken!


----------



## zorlev (Oct 1, 2008)

On the exam morning I was staying at a hotel that was nearer to the civic center than where i live. The night before I just went over my NEC codes and you know any little problems you had the urge to revisit. I must point out the improtance of doing all problems you can find from NCESS. Do them more than once. I got up had breakfast nothing heavy just to keep me from feeling hungry and left for the civic center. I had packed all my books in a pull type suitcase as sortal like this method of moving the pile of references. I brought all references I would need and then some more for the outside questions.

The approach I took for the exam was that I did not approach the exam questions in the order they were presented I looked thru the paper and did all the ones I can do quickly first. After I done all these I then moved onto the harder ones. Also you must keep your eye on the sly wolf we call TIME. You must also ensure you attempt all questions. If a question is giving you problem move onto the next one dont spend more than the given time on each question.

I wish you good luck on your day.


----------



## Brentum (Oct 1, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> My in laws are from Spokane. We went to Silver Mountain once. Nice drive over there and the mountain was beautiful. It was also there where I went skiing for the first time.
> I've also been snowshoeing (winter) and hiking (summer) around Mt. Spokane a few times.
> 
> What town are you from? They're in Mead.


I live out in the Spokane Vally, South Barker Rd. If you are a skier it's within 1.5 hours of 5 difernt ski resorts (most of them are smaller, but Silver Mountain is geting larger, and Schweitzer is very large)

Where did you drive over from? From Seattle?


----------

